# groźne lwy dangerous czy frightening



## wolfbm1

Witam.

Chodzi o wymienianie nazw zwierząt po angielsku i użycie odpowiednich przymiotników.
Jak przetłumaczyć zdanie: Lwy są groźne.

Lions are dangerous.
Lions are frightening.
Chyba obydwa zdania są poprawne. Obydwa mówią o jakimś zagrożeniu. Jak sądzicie?


----------



## dreamlike

Cześć.

Moim zdaniem 'dangerous' bardziej przywodzi na myśl skutki złego obchodzenia się z lwami, podczas gdy 'frigtening' mówi bardziej o ich groźnej aparycji, o uczuciu które w człowieku wywołują, ale oba mogą znaczyć to samo -- w odpowiednim kontekście.


----------



## Roy776

dreamlike said:


> Cześć.
> 
> Moim zdaniem 'dangerous' bardziej przywodzi na myśl skutki złego obchodzenia się z lwami, podczas gdy 'frigtening' mówi bardziej o ich groźnej aparycji, o uczuciu które w człowieku wywołują, ale oba mogą znaczyć to samo -- w odpowiednim kontekście.



Dreamlike ma rację. Trzeba jednak powiedzieć, że lepiej jest zawsze dokonać rozróżnienie. Np. pająki mogą być frightening, ale to nie znaczy, że są dangerous.
Moim zdaniem jest to tak: 'Dangerous' jest osobliwością i 'frightening' opisuje, jak dreamlike już powiedział, uczucie, które coś w człowieku wywołuje, uczucie zagrożenia (Danger).


----------



## LilianaB

You really need it in a sentence, Wolf. If it were related to a Zoo -- you could use "dangerous".


----------



## wolfbm1

LilianaB said:


> You really need it in a sentence, Wolf. If it were related to a Zoo -- you could use "dangerous".


My first reaction was to translate groźne as dangerous. But the ten year old girl was trying to use the word scary and I wasn't sure whether it was the right word.  Apparently for children lions are just scary or frightening.


----------



## LilianaB

It depends what you want to express -- "groźne" has a few different meanings. By the way "scary" is an AE word, if I am not mistaken, unless it was adopted in some other places as well. I would opt for "dangerous" in most contexts, but maybe you can just provide the particular sentence in which you want to use it.


----------



## wolfbm1

Pandas are fat. Parrots are beautiful. Lions are ......... (groźne). "Hair-raising" seems to be a cool word for a child. When I offered "dangerous" she didn't like it.


----------



## kknd

zgodnie z sugestią dreamlike'a tłumaczyłbym _dangerous_ jako „groźne, niebezpieczne”, z kolei _frightening_ jako „przerażające, straszne” — dla mnie wybór spośród tych dwóch wyrazów nie stanowi problemu…  (problemem może być wyraz „groźny” pochodzący od wyrazu „groza”… ale to raczej „problem” z języka polskiego!)


----------

